# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ξενόγλωσσα ναυτιλιακά βιβλία [Foreign maritime books]

## Nicholas Peppas

*PREFACE*

I am starting here a new thread on *reviews of books* that discuss *ocean liners and passenger ships*. In this site, I will present reviews of books I have read and I plan to point out some of their desirable characteristics. I am doing this _in order to help our readers who want to buy additional maritime books for their collection_.

I intend to discuss only books that I have in my collection and have read (I will note them as N.1 etc) but I hope that other contributors will add their books. teh books will be presented in a random order

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 1. Maurizio Eliseo and Paolo  Piccione, "*Transatlantici: The History of the Great Italian Liners on the Atlantic*", Tormena editore, Genova, 2001

This is an exceptional book of 280 pages describing the _Italian ocean liners that carried emigrants to the USA, Canada and South America_. The details of the various ships are exceptional. Those who know only *Rex*, the *Conte* ships or *Andrea Doria* will be delighted to read about the early days of the Italian Liners

From the early days of the _Lavarello Line_, to the _Navigazione Generale Italiana_ and from _Cosulich_ to the legendary _La Veloce_ (transl: "The fast one") I have found first rate photographs of ocean liners from the late 1800s and the early 1900s that I did not know they existed. One admired the very small tonnage of the late 1800s ships or the great interiors of the early 20th century ships. Italians really had (still have) great _gusto_.

You can find the book in English ($100) or Italian (55 euros)

Trans1.jpg

Trans2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 2. Paolo  Piccione, "*Genova, Citt&#224; dei Transatlantici*", Tormena editore, Genova, 2003

This is another great book of _Paolo Piccione_ with 190 pages. It has glorious photographs from famous ocean liners in the port of _Genova_. Some of the pre-1920 photographs are simply incredible.  Greek ships include *Olympia* on pages 160 and 161. 

Here you see the cover and the general layout (using *Vulcania* as an example)

Genova.jpg

Genova2.jpg

genova3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.3. Claus Broder Hansen: "*Passenger Liners from Germany, 1816-1990*", Schiffer Publishing Ltd, West Chester, PA, 1991.

This is one of my all-time favorite books on ocean and passenger liners. It is an English translation of the 1991 book *Die Deutsche Passagierschiffe 1816-1990*, originally published by Urbes Verlag, Munich, 1990. It includes small, easy to read articles on a wide range of ships from ocean liners to local passenger ships serving Northern Germany, to river boats in the Rhine and the Oder. Where else will you find a vivid picture of the wonderful 919-ton  *Prinzessin Heinrich* that was doing the Hamburg to Helgoland route until 1923? Or the exceptional _Silvana_ that was going to helgoland and Sylt before and after World War I?  One will encounter even ships that became known later in Greece like the 1905 _Hertha_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=181873), the _Meteor_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52271) and many others. 

This is a _sine qua non_ for any serious collector!

In the photos below, (from upper left), the 725-ton _Gruessgott_ (1915-29; service Bremerhaven to Helgoland), the 1,916-tin _Kaiser_ (1905-54; Hamburg-Helgoland-Sylt service), the 211-ton _F&#246;hr-Amrum_ (1908-58; service to the small island of Amrum), the 849-ton _Bubenday_ (1913-86 (!); originally the Southampton tender of the _Imperator_ (!), then in the Stettin service and from 1963-86 in Italy) and the 400-ton paddle steamer _Delphin_ (1905-50; service between Bremerhaven and Wangerooge)

Hansen1.jpg

Hansen2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.4. Edwin Dreschel: *Norddeutscher Lloyd Bremen: 1857-1970 History, Fleet, Ship Mails: Vol 1*, Cordillera Publishing Company, Vancouver, BC, 1994

What an incredible book, what a work of love... The two-volume book discusses the history of _Norddeutscher Lloyd Bremen_ with an account of any ship, no matter how big or small, no matter how far away she sailed...  Volume 1 has 472 pages of incredibly rare photos, postcards, mail stamps, etc. Each ship is presented (see below) with an entry, including all her technical data and as many photos as the author might have...

What can you find in the book? What about the small "feeder" ships that were doing the Rabaul-New Guinea (page 380) when the region was a German colony before World War I?  If you want to see "yachts" doing passenger work, this is your book!!!

NLB 1a.jpg


NLB 1b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.5. Edwin Dreschel: *Norddeutscher Lloyd Bremen: 1857-1970 History, Fleet, Ship Mails: Vol 2*, Cordillera Publishing Company, Vancouver, BC, 1994

And here is Volumer 2 of  the history of _Norddeutscher Lloyd Bremen_.  It has  678 pages! I purchased teh books in 2000 and the inner cover indicates $100 for both... By the way, Edwin Dreschel is an American whose father was a captain and then inspector for NDL in New York

NLB 2a.jpg


NLB 2b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.6. Frederick Emmons," _The Atlantic Liners: 1925-70_", Drake Publishers Inc, New York, NY, 1972.

This is a smart reference book of 160 pages with a nice tabulation of major liners that crossed the Atlantic during the important immigration years. Ships are presented by country and Line (_see part of the Greek entry below_). I have found it a valuable source of simple technical information. The ships are drawn rather than photographed!

Emmons.jpg


Emmons2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.7.  Michael J Anuta, "*Ships of our Ancestors*", Genealogical Publishing Co, Menominee, MI, 1983.

This is a most unusual book that I discovered only about a year ago! It is not written by a maritime expert but by a man who was looking for his European ancestors (and there are many of those in the USA). Of Ukranian ancestry, _Michael Anuta_ was a Michigan lawyer who collected more than 2,000 photographs of emigrant ships. The pictures are not great reproductions (many are from the Peabody Museum of Salem, MA, and the Steamship Historical Society Collection of the Baltimore Museum in Maryland) but this is a treasure for forgotten ships, especially pre-1900 Liners ...

How forgotten? Here is a picture of Stephanides's *Acropolis* that _Ellinis_ discussed earlier (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=51661&page=2)!

The book includes many Greek ships or ships of Greek-interest including _Macedonia, Moreas, Byron, Olympia, Nea Hellas, Vasilefs Alexandros_ and many others.

Highly recommended!

Anuta1.jpg


Anuta2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 8. William H. Miller, "*Transatlantic Liners: 1945-1980*", Arco Publishing, Inc., 1981

This is the first book of Bill Miller, published when he was in his 30s... For those who do not know him, he is the premier maritime author in the USA and his numerous books with photographs have been published by Dover and others. Here we have a first rendition of future books with plenty of information, nicely classified by ship (see photos below). I show one of the pages of Greek ships with _Nea Hellas_ and _Arkadia_. This one is needed only by those who want to have a complete library. About 220 pages and difficult to find (check E-bay though).

Miller.jpg


Miller2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.9. Milton H. Watson, "_Disasters at Sea: Every Ocean-Going Passenger Ship Catastrophe since 1900_", Patrick Stephens Ltd, Sparkford, UK, 1987. 

This book is recognized as the premier book of disasters! Milton Watson died at teh age of 40, so Bill Miller helped with the second edition.  Its graphic presentation of major disasters from that of _Morro Castle_ to *Atlantique,* from _Saale_ to *Champollion* and from _Georges Phillipar_ to *Normandie* has fascinated everybody. The pictures are often frightening, as for example those shown below of Epirotiki's *Oceanos* (the wonderful _Jean Laborde_) going straight down (page 200) and the unfortunate _Vera Cruz_ (page 201).

And does the Greek shipping family have disasters....  Count the ships presented: _Athinai_ (1915), _Thessaloniki_ (1916), _Neptunia_ (1957), _Brittany_ (1963), _Lakonia_ (1963), _Herakleion_ (1967), _Heleanna_ (1971), _Knossos_ (1973), *Rasa Sayang* (1977), *Arion* (1981), *Mediterranean Star* (1982), _Atlantis_ (1983), _Jupiter_ (1988), *Melody* (1990), _Stella Polaris_ (1991), *Pegasus* (1991), *Oceanos* (1991), *Fiesta* (1991), *Danae* (1991),  *Pallas Athena* (1994).

Disasters1.jpg

Disasters2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 10. David L. Williams, "*Transatlantic Liners*", Ian Allan Publishing, Hersham, Surrey, 2000.

This is a wonderful, compact book about *Transatlantic Liners* with strong emphasis on British ships. It has about 110 pages and a very well written text, mostly a history of ocean liners, the Blue Ribband, the fights between British and German ships, etc...  A very welcome addition is that many of the pictures are in reality multicolored postcards, giving the book a superior appearance and impact.

This book is great fun to read!

Transatl1.jpg


Transatl2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 11. David L. Williams, "*Cunard*", Ian Allan Publishing, Hersham, Surrey, 1998.

This is the sister book of the previous one and it discusses *Cunarders*. Sure there are many such books, but this one does it better because of its  very well written text, and the multicolored postcards, that give the book again a superior appearance and impact.

This book is great fun to read!

Cunard.jpg


Cunard2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.12. Robert Wall, "*Ocean Liner Postcards*", Antique Collectors Club, Woodbridge, Suffolk, UK, 1998.

This is _a superb booklet_ and if you have not seen it you should do everything possible to get it. The "pictures" are incredible, all of them postcards in mint conditions... See below the quality of cards and text. Personally, i have learned a lot from this book and I open it and read it at least once every three months...

Wall1.jpg


Wall2.jpg


Wall3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> N.3. Claus Broder Hansen: "*Passenger Liners from Germany, 1816-1990*", Schiffer Publishing Ltd, West Chester, PA, 1991.


In the photos below, (from upper left), the 725-ton _Gruessgott_ (1915-29; service Bremerhaven to Helgoland), the 1,916-tin _Kaiser_ (1905-54; Hamburg-Helgoland-Sylt service), the 211-ton _F&#246;hr-Amrum_ (1908-58; service to the small island of Amrum), the 849-ton _Bubenday_ (1913-86 (!); originally the Southampton tender of the _Imperator_ (!), then in the Stettin service and from 1963-86 in Italy) and the 400-ton paddle steamer _Delphin_ (1905-50; service between Bremerhaven and Wangerooge)

*Second page uploaded again correctly

*Hansen2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Excellent thread Nikos, thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Excellent thread Nikos, thanks a lot!!!


Thank you very much. More are coming. Every evening (US time) I will be uploading 6-7 new books from my collection

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N. 13: John Batchelor and Christopher Chant, "_The Complete Encyclopedia of Steamships: Merchant Steamships 1798-2006_", Rebo International, The Netherlands, 2007

This is a small book of 200+ pages that I bought a while ago * without much expectation. It turned out to be stronger than I expected. It contains two-page descriptions and "stories" of some important steamships from the last 200 years!  The style is simple, refreshing and captivating... I recommend this booklet. To give you an idea of the presentation, here is a page with _Calamares_ (1913)

______

*: Note: In the Southern USA we have a chain called "Half-Price Book Store". The chain offers overstock of books from the last few years. Their "transportation" section is always full of surprises.   I think I paid $7 for this one...

Steamsh1.jpg


Steamsh2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.14. Ronald van Rikxoort and Nico Guns, *Holland-Amerika Lijn: Schepen van 'De Lijn' in beeld*, Walsburg Pers, Zuphen, The Netherlands, 2006.

A truly great book on the ocean liners and other ships (mostly Holland-England) of the *Holland-Amerika Line*. Warning! This book is in Dutch. But it is well written and has great technical and other information about each ship listed. I bought it at _Kruidvat_ http://entertainment.kruidvat.nl/pag...00322&token=-1 last October in Noorwick an Zee, the Netherlands. It was a leftover book. Kruidvat is a source of great historical and other books at a fraction of the cost (but only if in person; by Internet the prices are higher).

HollAmer1.jpg


HollAmer2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.15. Nicholas T. Cairis, *Passenger Liners of the World Since 1893*, Bonanza Press, New York, NY, 1979.

This is a classic book in the field!  _Nick Cairis_ started writing maritime books about 40 years ago and has amassed a good number of titles. His style is rather simple...  One photograph per ship, usually one that presents her better than she is (!) followed by a good page of useful information. You will see three examples below (three "Greek ships") and you will understand! *Queen Anna Maria, Lakonia* and *New York* (former *Nea Hellas*). In the description of the third ship, Cairis mentions something that has always bothered me...  British troops could not pronounce "Nea Hellas" and they were calling her "Nellie Wallace".

By the way, these days you can find this book for as low as $2 (plus shipping). See for example http://www.alibris.com

Cairis1.jpg


Cairis2.jpg


Cairis3.jpg


Cairis4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Nick Cairis_ wrote several other books...  They include:

*North Atlantic Passenger Liners since 1900* published in January 1972 by Allan, 224 pages.  

*Cruise Ships of the World* published in January 1989 by Pegasus Books, 144 pages. 

*Era of the Passenger Liner* published in May 1992 by Pegasus Books.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.16.  Duncan Haws, *Merchant Fleets, Messageries Maritimes*, TCL Publications, England, 1999.

it is difficult to describe _Duncan Haws_. He is a legendary figure of maritime writing. His books on "Mercant Fleets" are legendary and have been drawn mostly by him. I say "drawn" because his books contain _his own drawings of the ships, a formidable task_!

This one presents my favorite "second Line" of France, the _Messageries Maritimes_ that was coming to the Eastern Mediterranean and Greece very often. This one is No 36 (!!!) in his series of books. 

Look at just three volumes of his series and you can start ... salivating




> Volume 1: Includes: P & 0 Line,   Orient Line, and the  Blue Anchor Line         
>      Volume 2: Includes: American Line, Atlantic Transport Line, Cunard Line, Dominion Line, Inman Line, Leyland Line, Red Star Line, and the White Star Line          
>      Volume 3: Includes:  Union Line,  Castle & Union-Castle Lines,  Allan Line,  and the Canadian Pacific Line


You get the picture!

Below, you see the cover and a typical page of this book. The cover shows the legendary *Eridan*, a 6,100-ton, 1928 La Ciotat ship that was doing the Marseilles-Noumea (New Caledonia) route until 1956. See wonderful photographs of her in http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/eridan.htm

MM1.jpg


MM2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.17. William Butler and Douglas Williams, *Tragedy at Sea*, Butler, Kenney and Farmer, 1996.

This is a small book that I bought recently for about $4 in my favorite "Half Price Bookstore". It is worth only its dramatic pictures from poor ships that failed to survive rough seas, bad lack or were simply to old to fight...  The book is disappointing in that the text is minimal. Yet, I liked it. Here is teh cover page and another page. The second picture shows the end of the American tanker _Pine Ridge_ in December 1960, outside of one of the worst storm spots in the world, Cape Hatteras of North Carolina


Trag1.jpg


Trag2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.18. Arnold Kludas, *Great Passenger Ships of the World: Volume 1: 1858-1912*, Patrick Stevens, Cambridge, 1975

_If you must have one book about ocean liners, this is it_!  But it is actually six volumes and each one costs about $50, so be prepared to shell about 220 euros! many people call these 6 books "the Bible of maritime history".
Originally published as _Die grosse Passagierschiffe der Welt_, the book has been translated by Charles Hodge.
_
Arnold Kludas_ is the No 1 maritime writer in the world!. A German of Lithuanian extract he has written authoritative books about ocean liners. The other five volumes are:_ Vol 2: 1913-23; Vol 3: 1924-35; Vol 4: 1936-50; Vol 5: 1951-76; Vol 6: 1977-86_ 

Each book has a description of 3-4 ships per double page with technical data and other tidbits (see below with Danish ocean liners)

Kludas1.jpg


Kludas2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.19. William Henry Flayhart III, *The American Line, 1871-1902*, W.W. Norton & Co, New York, NY, 1999.

An exceptionally well written book that will take you hours if not days to go through, this book covers the story and ships of the famous _American Line_. The _American Line_ of Philadelphia absorbed a number of other companies including the _Inman Steamship Co_, and the _Red Star Line_ of Belgium. So, there is an extra reason for acquiring this book. Red Star had some truly glorious ships! Please look at http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_Line http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_Line and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_Line  Also other postcards can be found in http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/RedStar.html
Eventually, American Line was named International Mercantile Marine Co and was dissolved in 1936. You may read a few pages of this book in
http://books.google.com/books?id=rix...esult&resnum=1

Amer1.jpg


Amer3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 20. Pierre Patarin, _Messageries Maritimes, Voyageurs et paquebots du pass&#233;_, Editions Ouest France, Bordeaux, France, 1997

This is a great boo about all the ships of _Messageries Maritimes_. Very important photographs. Wonderful reading

MMn.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> N.18. Arnold Kludas, *Great Passenger Ships of the World: Volume 1: 1858-1912*, Patrick Stevens, Cambridge, 1975
> 
> _If you must have one book about ocean liners, this is it_! But it is actually six volumes and each one costs about $50, so be prepared to shell about 220 euros! many people call these 6 books "the Bible of maritime history".
> Originally published as _Die grosse Passagierschiffe der Welt_, the book has been translated by Charles Hodge.
> 
> _Arnold Kludas_ is the No 1 maritime writer in the world!. A German of Lithuanian extract he has written authoritative books about ocean liners. The other five volumes are:_ Vol 2: 1913-23; Vol 3: 1924-35; Vol 4: 1936-50; Vol 5: 1951-76; Vol 6: 1977-86_ 
> 
> Each book has a description of 3-4 ships per double page with technical data and other tidbits (see below with Danish ocean liners)


A true bible indeed. It was supplemented arround 1992 with a 7th volume with all existing ships over 10,000 GRT and in-between additions.
I heard that a 8th volume with updates and newbuildings was published more recently but only in German.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A true bible indeed. It was supplemented arround 1992 with a 7th volume with all existing ships over 10,000 GRT and in-between additions.
> I heard that a 8th volume with updates and new buildings was published more recently but only in German.


Yes indeed. On the Web I noticed a seventh volume with the most recent ships but it was published by a different publisher.

It is interesting to note how many books *Arnold Kludas* has written...  See the summary in the German Google!  http://www.amazon.de/B%C3%BCcher/s?i...0Kludas&page=1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 21. N.R.P. Bonsor, _South Atlantic Seaway_, Brookside Publications, Jersey, Channel Islands, 1983.

What a great contribution to maritime history!  What an incredible research to identify the hundreds of obscure ships that traveled to and from South America, especially before 1900! I have thoroughly enjoyed this book and I keep going back again and again! If you find it, grab it... A bit pricey though... $75.

Here is the cover

Bonsor1.jpg

And here you see a typical two-page lay out. I selected these specific pages because they include a ship of some importance to the broader Greek history! On the right page you will note *Guadalquivir* of Messageries Maritimes. This was a 1888 transatlantic ship, just 2,598 tons that was doing the route Bordeaux to South America. 

In 1903 she was transferred to the Mediterranean route. Wrong decision! She found herself in Thessaloniki on May 31, 1903, but a revolutionary of the VMRO, the "Macedonian" (in reality Bulgarian) Comitat organization, set a bomb and fire that destroyed her http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/guadal2.htm
Our friend Philippe Ramona has posted three photos from her burning in Thessaloniki http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/guadal.htm
See also http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_fr.p...153&mode=print

Bonsor2.jpg

Then, admire a page about an almost unknown Italo-Argentinian company

Bonsor3.jpg

_Lloyd Austriaco_ going to South America?  Yes sir!

Bonsor4.jpg

And a Spanish Line with very old ships... Notice how these ships had a huge cargo area

Bonsor5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 22. Gordon Newell and John Williamson, *Pacific Coastal Liners*, Bonanza Books, New York, 1959. 

I introduced this book in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=33119&page=5  Some of the things I said at that time are summarized here as well.




> The book is absolutely fascinating... On pages 136 and 137 it has 10 pre-1940 photographs of all the *Princesses*.... On page 136, (we find) the black smoke-producing black *Angelika*  On the same page, the even more black smoke-producing _Mediterranean_  On page 137 (we find) _Aegaeon_ 
> Then on page 141 there is this absolutely glorious picture of  _Aegaeon_ as _Princess Alice_ with the impressive British Columbia mountains behind it... And on page 191 another one with the whole ship, soooooo long... Of course the black smoke is there!
> 
> The book has numerous pictures of the other _Canadian Pacific Princesses_ that were built in the late 1920s and 1930s and joined _Typaldos_ the same time or later.
> 
> In addition, the regular routes of the Princesses were: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver with extensions to Port Angeles http://www.portangeles.org/ and Nanaimo http://www.vancouverisland.com/Regions/towns/?townID=58
> Some of them may have gone also to Prince Rupert, B.C., and the Alaskan ports of Ketchikan, Wrangel, Juneau (the capital) and Skagway.
> 
> I just checked this morning and the book is available in http://www.oceanliners.us/catalog/item/333011/79765.htm
> http://www.high-lonesomebooks.com/cg...hlb/16333.html


Clearly, this is a 1959 book that covers in great detail that US and Canadian ships that cover the routes from Baja California in Mexico to San Diego, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Vancouver, Victoria, Juneau and further north. the book has an incredible wealth of information (but not always technical data) about a large number of small and large ships unknown to the Greek maritime world... The authors have a fascination especially with wrecks and offer magnificent pictures of poor ships wind blown on the shores of Canada and Northern California.

But the book becomes truly special when the authors start describing all the small boats that went to Alaska in the 1800s and the very early 1900s.
During the gold rush, this was the way to go to Alaska! Some of these ships went all the way to Nome, AL in frigid weather...  Guess what. All the boats, all the wrecks, are here to see!  Incredible

PCL.jpg


PCL2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 22. Gordon Newell and John Williamson, *Pacific Coastal Liners*, Bonanza Books, New York, 1959. 

From the same book here is a fold out with ships that fought the seas in Nome, AL (and lost)!

Alaska.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 23. Robert McDougall and Robin Gardiner, _Transatlantic Liners in Picture Postcards_, Ian Allan, Hersham, Surrey, UK, 2004. 

120 Pages of pure poetry! A book full of great postcards and even greater text. A must for your collection.

Below you see the cover page, a page about _White Star_ and one about _Cunard_.

Mac1.jpg


Mac2.jpg


Mac3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 24. Mark D. Warren, editor, _Distinguished Liners from the Shipbuilder, 1906-1914, Vol 1_, Blue Ribband, New York, NY, 1996. 

This book will be a great surprise to those of you who did not notice its publication when it came out! Mark Warren has collected choice pages from the *Shipbuilder*, the engineering and trade magazine of the British Maritime Industry more than 100 years ago and has translated them into a very readable, very informative book...  The publication is exceptional, printed on heavy paper with numerous color illustration and exceptional black and white pictures and diagrams.

In fact, this will be the huge attraction of the readers of this Forum. the book has extensive plans of numerous liners in fold-out inserts. They can be particularly helpful to those who like model shipbuilding.

I upload below a number of the book's pages, hoping that you will rush to order it... However, it is pricey. When I bought it in 1999 I had to shell about $125 per volume.

_First, here are the front and back cover_, showing the *Olympic* and its first class atrium.

Ship1.jpgShip2.jpg

Second, here is a typical two-page layout of the book. These pages talk about the *Oriana*, the *Falaha* and the very unfortunate *Volturno* which was lost in the Atlantic after a tragic fire in the 1910s. It is also very nice to see ads for all kinds of ship accessories..


Ship3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 24. Mark D. Warren, editor, _Distinguished Liners from the Shipbuilder, 1906-1914, Vol 1_, Blue Ribband, New York, NY, 1996. 

More pages from this great book that is a reproduction of collected choice pages from the *Shipbuilder*, the engineering and trade magazine of the British Maritime Industry more than 100 years ago 

In this picture, the plans of *Mauretania*!

Ship4.jpg

Then, the *George Washington* as it was launched in Hamburg

Ship5.jpg

Then, the first class salons of *Lusitania*

Ship6.jpg

Finally, the much beloved *Paul Lecat*

Ship7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 21. N.R.P. Bonsor, _South Atlantic Seaway_, Brookside Publications, Jersey, Channel Islands, 1983.

A few more pages from this book. First the back cover shows most of teh Lines that are featured...
Southcover0.jpgSouthcover1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 21. N.R.P. Bonsor, _South Atlantic Seaway_, Brookside Publications, Jersey, Channel Islands, 1983.

Then, a few more pages such as the _Sicula Americana_, the Portuguese _Companhia de Navega&#231;ao a Vapor Luso-Brasileira_, as well as a picture of teh 1890 *Thames*, so that we can see how small the ships to South America were.

South1.jpg

South2.jpg

South3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 21. N.R.P. Bonsor, _South Atlantic Seaway_, Brookside Publications, Jersey, Channel Islands, 1983.

The book includes even major losses..

South Losses.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 25. Mark D. Warren, editor, _Distinguished Liners from the Shipbuilder, 1906-1914, Vol 2_, Blue Ribband, New York, NY, 1997. 

Volume 2 is equally glorious with even more ship plans! Mark Warren has collected choice pages from the *Shipbuilder*, the engineering and trade magazine of the British Maritime Industry more than 100 years ago and has translated them into a very readable, very informative book of 320 pages!...  The publication is exceptional, printed on heavy paper with numerous color illustration and exceptional black and white pictures and diagrams.

First, here is the cover page

ship1.jpg

Then you see hard-to-find plans of the Norwegian-American Liners _Kristianiafjord_ and *Bergenfjord*.

ship2.jpg

Then, the first *Heliopolis* built for th Egyptian Mail SS Company for their Marseilles-Alexandria trade. She was 12,000 gross tonnage with 545 ft length and 60 ft width. LAunched on May 28, 1908.

Ship3.jpg

And then *Orama* of the Orient Steam Navigation Co. launched on June 28, 1911 She had 13,000 tons, a length of 569 ft and a width of 64 ft

Ship4.jpg

Finally a rare poster (opening over three pages) of the "Veitchi" Sheathing Company which supplied the *Aquitania, Andania, Mauretania, Franconia, Ivernia, Landovery Castle,* and* Laconia*

Ships5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 25. Mark D. Warren, editor, _Distinguished Liners from the Shipbuilder, 1906-1914, Vol 2_, Blue Ribband, New York, NY, 1997. 

A few more interesting pages... First the glorious *Imperator* in a rare photo during its construction and then several pictures from its public rooms

Ship6.jpg

Ships7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 25. Myra Yellin Outwater, _Ocean Liner Collecticles_, Schiffer Publishing Co,  Atglen, PA, 1998.

This is an interesting book about collectibles from famous Oceanliners. It includes hundreds of items, from maps, brochures and tags, to dishes, pictures and postcards. Here are a few pictures from its pages.

OLC1.jpgOLC2.jpg

OLC3.jpgOLC4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 27. Rob McAuley, *The Liners: A Voyage of Discovery*, Motorbook International, Orseola, WI, 1997.

With the great *Oriana* on its cover page, this relatively recent book has a simple exposure to first timers in the world of Liners. The pictures are very good but not abundant, the text austere. Recommended but not a high priority.

Lin1.jpg

Some of the photos are memorable such as this one of majestic 19,550-ton, P&D ship *Viceroy of India.

*Lin2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 28. Tim Gibbs, *Alaskan Maritime*, Schiffer Publishing Company, Atglen, PA, 1997

This is a book with a wealth of information about Alaskan Lines, the passenger ships, their trials and tribulations...  Filed with about 250 pictures of mostly obscure passenger ships literally hanging from cliffs after bad storms, this is a must for true sailors! Paperback, 160 pages.

Al1.jpg

Al2.jpg

Al3.jpg

The last passenger ship on the right is the *SS Portland* that played a large role in the gold stampede to Alaska and the Yukon when she arrived in Seattle, Washington in 1897 with the famous "ton of gold", a story that was flashed around the world.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 29. E. Mawbray Tate,  _Transpacific Steam: The Story of Steam Navigation from the Pacific Coast of North America to the East and the Antipodes, 1867-1941,_ Cornwall Books, Cranbury, NJ, 1986.

This is a very difficult to find, yet quite worth the wait book. It contains the stories of many transpacific steamships, from the Pacific Mail  *Ecuador* (1916-24) that came from the Netherlands to do the San Francisco-Yokohama trade (page 39) to teh wonderful Matson steamers (*Lurline, Malolo*) some of which became so well known to Greece. An extremely well written book with many less known ship, depicted in black and white photographs.

Tran1.jpg

Below, three Japanese steamers for the NYK Line, the  *Shinyo Maru* (1908-11), the unlucky *Chiyo Maru* (1909-16) broke and a total loss on rocks, and the *Taiyo Maru* (1911-42),a former German ship under the name *Cap Finisterre* given to Japan after World War I. She was the last Japanese ship to approach Pearl Harbor before December 7, 1941 and was carrying Otto K&#252;hn, a German spy and transplanted Hawaiian. Almost a year later she sank in Nagasaki.

Tran2.jpg

Below you see Matson's _Lurline_ and _Malolo_.

Tran3.jpg

Below, lesser known vessels, the _Thomas_, the _Dix_ and the _St. Mihiel_

Tran4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 30. Arnold Kludas, *Record Breakers of the North Atlantic: Blue Riband Liners,* 1838-1952, Brassey's Inc, Washington, DC, 2000.

This great book of Arnold Kludas comes to fill a major gap in the field. It was originally published in German in 1999 under the title _Das blaue Band des Nordatlantiks_. It is an account of the famous Blue Riband competition, the "fight" t_o be the fastest ship in the Southampton-New York route_. British and German ocean liners fought for this "Riband" (which was actually a long ribbon that the record holder could hang) until the legendary  *Normandie* and the Italian *Rex* "won" the Riband and before the US United States shuttered the record. See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Riband

This book has the usual standards of Arnold Kludas and some truly exceptional pictures!

On the cover the German _Deutschland_ which held the Riband from July 6, 1900 to September 16, 1902

Kl1.jpg

Inside, the White Star *Teutonic* that held the Riband from August 13, 1891 to July 27, 1892

Kl3.jpg

Then a fantastic and rare picture of the boat deck of the first fast German ocean liner, the _Elbe_, in 1881.

Kl4.jpg

Then, a picture from my own collection showing the dining room in first class (yes, this is in a ship!) of my all time best ever passenger ship, the legendary _Normandie

_Normandie.jpg

And finally, another typical 2-page layout of the book discussing the prominent position of the Cunard Line

Kl2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 31. Anthony Cooke,  *Liners & Cruise Ships-3: Further notable smaller vessels*, Carmania Press, London, 2003.

Let me start by saying that the name _Carmania Press_ means high quality. Their books are exceptionally well edited and illustrated. Here we have one of a series of paperbacks with lesser known (for some) ships. Here is the cover
Lin1.jpg

And some typical pages like this one showing the interior of the _Prima_ and the _Sydney_....

Lin2.jpg

....  and teh French _Lyautey_ that became Efthymiades' _Lindos_

Lin3.jpg

----------


## britanis

great books 
is in any books more pictures from the IRPINIA?
in all of my books.........nothing

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> great books 
> is in any books more pictures from the IRPINIA?
> in all of my books.........nothing


I am sure! I will check!  200 books on maritime things here...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The last 100 years , we have so many fantastic liner .........but many or forgotten
> she is one of this


Please see what I posted on http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...652#post192652 about _Irpinia_

----------


## britanis

this picture is perfekt for my modell for the skin

----------


## britanis

thanks for your work and happy easter

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> thanks for your work and happy easter


Thanks. family is half Orthodox, half Protestant, so we celebrate two Easters, today and next Sunday!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No 32. John Batchelor, _Historic Sailing Ships,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1992

A nice little book with postcards of sailing ships. Nothing else to add.

Ba1.jpgBa2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G. 2. Laurence Dunn, *Mediterranean Shipping*, Carmania Press, London, 1999

In another site http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...759#post192759 i discussed the items relevant to Greek shipping.




> This is the book that has already been mentioned in several threads of this Forum. It is a must for any Greek maritime enthusiast! The photographs are gorgeous and the associated text is exceptional.
> 
> The cover depicts our great Greek ship, *Olympia*.
> 
> D1.jpg
> 
> Then, I will show the general outline of two other 2-page layouts so that you can appreciate the book's style.
> 
> Below, you see page 71, all with Greek ships. The page starts with an unknown Greek ship that was probably doing the inter-island service. Under it is _Sofia_ (1918, 1,722 tons, Nomikos Line and then John Togias) and after her _Hellas_ (1893, 2,295 tons) of Hellenic Coast Lines
> ...


Here I want to add that this book is full of valuable information and photographs from France, Spain, Italy, Malta, Yugoslavia, Turkey, and Egypt. It is a true revelation... I have no idea how Dunn has found all these photos and in such great quality!  Grab it!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For completeness of this specific site, let's include Day's book that _Henry Casciaro_ so expertly reviewed in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=54710&page=2

John May, *Greek Ferries*, Ferry Publications, Pembrokeshire, UK, 1999.

Ferries.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.35. Peter Plowman, _The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises_, Rosenberg, Dual Delivery Centre, NSW, 2006.

This book is discussed in the Greek passenger ships section. See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...180#post193180

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.36. _R._ MacTaggart, _The Golden Century: Classic Motor Yachts 1830-1930,_ Norton & Co, New York, NY, 2001.

This book was presented first in the _Kyknos_ thread  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...372#post193372  At that time I wrote:




> I recommend the following relatively new book to all those who are interested in _British yachts that served as yachts or became passenger ships_... I found it in my local _Half-Price Book store_ http://halfpricebooks.com/find_a_store.html for $12! The photos are absolutely stunning.
> 
> _R. MacTaggart, The Golden Century: Classic Motor Yachts 1830-1930, Norton & Co, New York, NY, 2001._ You may be able to preview a few pages if you check http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0393...pt#reader-link


My evaluation remains and improves as I read it again and again. It is particularly important because a large number of these yachts became passenger ships in Mediterranean countries in the 1920s and 30s. You will recognize numerous favorite ships...  In Greece they are still called "lordika" as they belonged to barons, etc, in their first lives.

Book.jpg

Book1.jpg

Book2.jpg

----------


## britanis

my first liner book from ROBERT WALL

----------


## britanis

my last liner book from DUNCAN O BRIEN

----------


## britanis

and ............yes i have a book  :Smile: from my holiday at pir&auml;eus 1998

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> my last liner book from DUNCAN O BRIEN


Wonderful books... Thanks for posting  Are you really using them for model ships?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The _Dover series of books_ has a special place in any enthusiast's library. They are great picture books in large 8 1/2" by 11" (equal to the European A4) size. They contain many great pictures 9all in black and white) and their price is very reasonable (usually $16!). Grab them!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.37. William H. Miller, Jr, _Modern Cruise Ships, 1965-1990,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1992.

An exceptional book about more recent books!

Modern.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.38. William H. Miller, Jr, _Doomed Ships: Great Ocean liner Disasters,_ Dover, New York, NY, 2006.

Very detailed analysis of each featured book and some stunning photos!

Doomed.jpg

In the photo below, the 1921-built, 34,500-ton,21-knot _Paris_ in New York on April 19, 1939. Behind her the legendary _Normandie_

Doomed2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.39. Frank O. Braynard, _Picture History of the Normandie,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1987.

An incredible book on the best and most beautiful ocean liner ever built, the French _Normandie_!

*Enjoy her in all her glory!!!*

Normandie.jpg

Normandie2.jpg

Normandie3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.40. William H Miller, Jr, _Picture History of the Andrea Doria,_ Dover, New York, NY, 2005.

This is an excellent book of the history of _Andrea Doria_ along with other Italian ocean liners

Andrea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.41. Alistair Deayton, _Directory of the World's Steamships,_ Tempus, Strout, Gloucestershire, UK, 2007

Yes, there are still many steamships around the world!  And this books has all of them, big and small!

World.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> N.39. Frank O. Braynard, _Picture History of the Normandie,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1987.


One more page with the wonderful interior of this ship

Norm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.42. Frank O. Braynard and William H. Miller Jr, _Picture History of the Cunard Line: 1840-1990,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1991.

Here is an excellent book about the most historic ocean line operation, the _Cunard Line.

_Cun.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.43. William H. Miller Jr, _Picture History of the Italian Line: 1932-1977,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1999.

Here is another excellent book about the _Italian__ Line.

_On the cover, the 1927, 25,661-ton, 19-knot _Conde Grande_, followed by a photo of its grand smoking room and its dining room
It.jpgIt2.jpg

And then the _Saturnia_ and the _Vulcania_ (upper right photo) that served the Patras-New York route in the post-1945 era
It3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

One of my first maritime books:
_Ocean Liners_, by Robert Wall, 1977, Chartwell Books

OCEAN L1.jpg

it seems rather basic to me nowdays, but still provides "the whole picture" for someone starting his way in the liners field.

It has very nice drawings and some rarely seen pictures such as the one below of the imperial eagle in Imperator's bow.

OCEAN L2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> One of my first maritime books:
> _Ocean Liners_, by Robert Wall, 1977, Chartwell Books
> 
> OCEAN L1.jpg
> 
> it seems rather basic to me nowdays, but still provides "the whole picture" for someone starting his way in the liners field.
> 
> It has very nice drawings and some rarely seen pictures such as the one below of the imperial eagle in Imperator's bow.
> 
> OCEAN L2.jpg


I do not have it but it looks great!  The Imperator eagle appears also in other books. As you know it was lost during the first or second year during a very bad Atlantic crossing

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.44. William H. Miller Jr, _Picture History of the French Line,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1997.

Bill Miller has done a great job presenting the pretty and wonderful ship with French flair. When you see the interior of some of these ships, you admire how passengers were traveling 70 or 80 years ago (Please save the negative comments about steerage and misuse of the emigrants; by 1928 steerage passengers were a thing of the past).

Fren.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.45. William H. Miller Jr, _The Fabulous Interiors of the Great Ocean Liners,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1985.

This is one of the earliest Miller books published by Dover and it is extremely satisfying

The cover page if the first class smoking room of the 1927,   25,661-ton, 19-knot Italian _Conde Grande_
Fab1.jpg

The pages below present various rooms of the 1913,   52,117-ton, 23-knot incredibly majestic German _Imperator_
Fab2.jpg

And here is the more modern interior of the 1938,  36,287-ton, 20.5-knot  Dutch _Nieuw Amsterdam_
Fab3.jpg

And finally, here is the interior of the 1935,   23,371-ton,  20-knot British _Orion_
Fab4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.46. William H. Miller Jr, _Picture History of German and Dutch Passenger Ships,_ Dover, New York, NY, 2002.

I love this Miller book that presents some of my most favorite German ocean liners

The cover shows the German (1938) _Reliance_ and the Dutch _Rembrandt_
Germ1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.47. William H. Miller Jr, _The First Great Ocean Liners: 1897-1927,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1984.

An absolutely great book about the great ocean liners of 100 years ago!

On the cover the majestic _Mauretania_
First.jpg

Below the 1900 _Deutschland_ and the 1905 _Victoria Luise_
First2.jpg

The _Imperator_
First3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.48. William H. Miller Jr, _Pictorial Encyclopedia of Ocean Liners: 1860-1994,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1995.

And this is a book with photographs from old and recent ocean liners including some moving commercial shopping malls from Finland and Nordic countries that show why it is _so cold_ in taste up there! Talk about use of plastic!

Encycl.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.49. William H. Miller Jr, _Great Cruise Ships and_ _Ocean Liners From 1954-1986,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1988.

This is a great photographic survey with even more "newer" ships.... The cover photo has the _Libert&#233;_ (left) departing the "Luxury Liner Row" in New York on July 9, 1958, while the _Mauretania_ and the _Queen Elizabeth_ are still at berth. The _Libert&#233;_ had an unusual career. Originally built as the German _Europa_ in 1930, she was given to France after World War II. She had 51,839 tons and a speed of 24 knots. 

Great1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.50. William H. Miller Jr, _The Great Luxury_ _Liners: 1927-1954,_ Dover, New York, NY, 1981.

A very nice book with wonderful pictures... But that's the standard of all Miller books!

Great other.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.51. William H. Miller Jr, _Passenger Liners French Style__,_ Carmania Press, London, 2001.

More recently, Bill Miller has turned to Carmania Press for his latest projects.  Here is a great book with pictures of French ocean liners. But the style changes... In the 2000s, Miller writes longer texts often with great commentary. The book has a plethora of French ships that ended up in the Greek and Cypriot market including the _La Bourdonnais (Knossos)_, the _Ferdinand de Lesseps (Delphi, Perla, Parma)_, the _Pierre Loti (Olimpia, Patra, Chrysovalandou II, Eros)_, the unlucky and tragic _Jean Laborde (Mykinai, Ancona, Brindisi Express, Oceanos)_, the _Caledonien (Island of Cyprus)_, the _Tahitien (Atalante, Homericus)_, the _Mermoz (Serenade)_, the _President de Cazalet (Arcadi)_, the _Djebel-Dira (Phoenix, Melody)_, the _El Djezair (Floriana)_, the _Azrou (Melina)_, the _Azemmour (Delos)_, the _Lyautey (Galilee, Lindos)_, the _Sidi-Okba (Mediterranean II, Electra)_, the _Sidi-Bel-Abbes (Apollonia)_ and many, many others

Passenger.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.52. Peter Plowman, _Australian Migrant Ships, 1946-77_, Rosenberg Publishing, 2006

I highly recommend this wonderful book with lots of detailed information about ships we saw in Europe or Greece and then "lost them" in Australia...  Here is the cover and a typical page, that referring to the obscure "Greek" emigrant ship _Assimina_.

Plowman.jpg

Assimina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.53. Dick Schaap and Dick Schaap, _A bridge to the Seven Seas: Holland America Line_, Holland America Cruises, New York, 1973.

First, this is not a typo! Yes, there are two Dick Schaap co-authors here!

This is a truly unique book of 120 large pages with numerous typed memorabilia from the Holland America Line. I love the way they mix so many things in a two-pages spread...

Holl2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> N.53. Dick Schaap and Dick Schaap, _A bridge to the Seven Seas: Holland America Line_, Holland America Cruises, New York, 1973.


The cover page

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.54. Frank O. Braynard, _Famous American Ships_, Hastings House Publishers, New York, 1978

One of Frank Braynard's first books, this one is a book in "classical style". ie, without fancy pictures and with (mostly) drawings. Teh writing is excellent.

Here is the cover page plus one that talks about our favorite _Lurline_.

Brayn1.jpg

Brayn.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.55. Robert Ballard and Rick Archibald, _The Lost Ships of Robert Ballard_, Thunder Bay Press, San Diego, CA, 2005

The books of Robert Ballard are a pleasure to read. They mix historical facts with wonderful pictures from recent special expeditions of revisiting lost ships. This exceptionally illustrated, big size volume has visits and photographs of the _Titanic, Britannic, Lusitania, Empress of Ireland, Andrea Doria, Bismarck_ (!), and the fleet of Guadalcanal.

But what is truly stunning are the paintings of Ken Marschall! If you have never seen one of those, check the last entry below.

Ball1.jpg

Ball2.jpg

Ball3.jpg

_THE ART OF KEN MARSCHALL_

And here are two paintings of Ken Marschall! Yes, these are paintings!  First the _Titanic_, then the _Andrea Doria_.

Bal4.jpg

photo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.56. Philip Dawson, _The Liner_, W. W. Norton and Company, New York, NY,  2005

I love this book! So much information, such a great lay out, such wonderful pictures... Grab it!

Liner1.jpg

Liner2.jpg

Liner3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.57. Pamela Reeves, _Ellis Island_, Fall River Press, New York, NY,  2000

This is a nice simple book about Ellis Island and the process of admitting emigrants to the USA back in the old days... Lots of information about ships. Worth getting for another view...

Ellis.jpg

Ellis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

N.58. Eugene W. Smith, _Transatlantic Passenger Ships_, George Dean Co, Boston, MA, 1947

An unpretentious small book with a list of the most important ocean liners and a very nice narration

Trabs1.jpg

----------


## britanis

;-))
how many books you have ???
great

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ;-))
> how many books you have ???
> great


Hi  some day I will find the time too upload the rest on maritime items (mostly ocean liners) ... I have another 50 waiting. Very nice hobby

----------


## britanis

here a "german" book from 2009
original from france 2007
from Frederic Olliver
great history and rare pictures

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Tο βιβλίο για το Ολυμπία είναι πράγματι καλό. Ο Pressler έχει ψάξει αρκετά την ιστορία του Ολυμπία πέρα από την πιο πρόσφατη ιστορία του σαν Caribe I και Regal Empress. Ένα άλλο όμως βιβλίο που με πολλές προσπάθειες απέκτησα μιας και έχει εξαντληθεί είναι του William H. Miller "Passenger Liners Italian Style". Όποιος μπορεί να το βρεί μεταχειρισμένο μέσω internet δεν θα απογοητευτεί. Περιέχει όλα τα ιταλικά πλοία από την περιβόητη Italian Line μέχρι Adriatica, Siosa, Lauro, Costa, Sitmar, Home Lines, Codegar, κλπ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους πραγματικούς λάτρες των παλιών καλών υπερωκεανίων liners των δεκαετιών 50-60 έχω να προτείνω τρία εξαιρετικά ιστορικά βιβλία όλα της Carmania Press. Τα δύο πρώτα είναι του Clive Harvey, το πρώτο αφορά τα νεότευκτα λευκά καράβια της Canadian Pacific μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, τα Empress of Britain, Empress of England και Empress of Canada με τίτλο The Last White Empresses. Ο συγγραφέας περιγράφει με μεγάλη λεπτομέρεια και πολλές φωτογραφίες την πορεία τους από την ναυπήγησή τους, τις αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας τους μέχρι το τέλος τους. Το δεύτερο βιβλίο του Harvey με τίτλο The Saxonia Sisters περιγράφει την ζωή μέχρι και το τέλος την ιστορία των τεσσάρων αδελφών της Cunard στην γραμμή του Καναδά, τις αλλαγές και πωλήσεις στις δύο εταιρίες που χώρισαν τις 4 αδελφές σε δύο ζεύγη. Το τρίτο βιβλίο γραμμένο από τον Bruce Peter με τίτλο Passenger Liners Scandinavian Style, αναφέρεται εκτενώς με πολλές φωτογραφίες στα πλοία των Σκανδιναυικών χωρών από τα liners της American Swedish Lines και της Norwegian American Lines μέχρι τα Δανέζικα πλοία της DFDS και βεβαίως κάποια γνώριμα σε εμάς καράβια όπως το Μιμίκα Λ και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για τους πραγματικούς λάτρες των παλιών καλών υπερωκεανίων liners των δεκαετιών 50-60 έχω να προτείνω τρία εξαιρετικά ιστορικά βιβλία όλα της Carmania Press. Τα δύο πρώτα είναι του Clive Harvey, το πρώτο αφορά τα νεότευκτα λευκά καράβια της Canadian Pacific μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, τα Empress of Britain, Empress of England και Empress of Canada με τίτλο The Last White Empresses. Ο συγγραφέας περιγράφει με μεγάλη λεπτομέρεια και πολλές φωτογραφίες την πορεία τους από την ναυπήγησή τους, τις αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας τους μέχρι το τέλος τους. Το δεύτερο βιβλίο του Harvey με τίτλο The Saxonia Sisters περιγράφει την ζωή μέχρι και το τέλος την ιστορία των τεσσάρων αδελφών της Cunard στην γραμμή του Καναδά, τις αλλαγές και πωλήσεις στις δύο εταιρίες που χώρισαν τις 4 αδελφές σε δύο ζεύγη. Το τρίτο βιβλίο γραμμένο από τον Bruce Peter με τίτλο Passenger Liners Scandinavian Style, αναφέρεται εκτενώς με πολλές φωτογραφίες στα πλοία των Σκανδιναυικών χωρών από τα liners της American Swedish Lines και της Norwegian American Lines μέχρι τα Δανέζικα πλοία της DFDS και βεβαίως κάποια γνώριμα σε εμάς καράβια όπως το Μιμίκα Λ και πολλά άλλα.


Σε ευχαριστουμε.  Η  Carmania Press εκδιδει εξαιρετικα βιβλια και αυτα τα τρια ειναι θαυμασια (εχω δυο απο αυτα).  Μου κανει εντυπωση η εξαιρετικη εκτυπωση της Carmania Press

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα και εγώ βρίσκω ότι η Carmania Press εκδίδει πολύ καλής ποιότητας βιβλία με πολύ προσεγμένη εκτύπωση και ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Έχω αγοράσει τα περισσότερα από αυτά και δεν με απογοήτευσε κανένα από τα βιβλία. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν βγαίνουν συχνά νέες εκδόσεις.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους "ιστορικούς" φίλους αυτού του φόρουμ θέλω να συμπληρώσω ότι το πρώτο βιβλίο που παρουσίασα, το The Last White Empresses, έχει ξεχωριστά αναλυτικά κεφάλαια για την ζωή τους στην Ελλάδα των δύο αγαπημένων πλοίων Queen Anna Maria(εποχή Greek Line)/Olympic(εποχή ROC) και Apollon(εποχή ROC).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μιας και ο Νικόλας παρουσίασε το τρίτο βιβλίο του Anthony Cooke Liners & Cruise Ships 3, θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο πρώτο και δεύτερο βιβλίο του Cooke με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία κάποια από τα οποία σταδιοδρόμησαν στην Ελλάδα.


Το πρώτο βιβλίο περιλαμβάνει πλοία που έγιναν γνωστά και αγαπήθηκαν από τους καραβολάτρες όπως τα Munster/Orpheus, Patricia/Ariadne/Bon Vivant, El Djezair, Leda/Albatross/Betsy Ross, Akdeniz, San Giorgio/City of Andros/Ocean Islander, Zion/Ithaca/Dolphin IV, Theodor Herzl/Veracruz, Mikhail Kalinin, Funchal, Princesa Isabel/Odysseus, Myconos(Typaldos), Stella Oceanis, Black Prince, Winston Churchill, Golden Odyssey, Sea Goddess I και πολλά άλλα.




Το δεύτερο βιβλίο περιλαμβάνει πολλά πλοία μεταξύ των οποίων τα Excalibur, Accra, Esperia, Leicestershire/Heraklion, Viet-Nam, Meteor/Neptune, Regina Maris/Alexander, Juan March/Ocean Majesty, Canguro Verde/Calypso, Rangatira, Aquarius/Adriana, κλπ.



Το τρίτο βιβλίο που προτείνω Ocean Liner Chronicles, απευθύνεται στους καραβολάτρες των παλιών καλών ocean liners. Γραμμένο από τον guru William H. Miller, περιγράφει την ιστορία σημαντικών καραβιών που διέσχισαν τους ωκεανούς όπως τα Aquitania, Malolo/Queen Frederica, Ile de France, Vulcania, Normandie, Niew Amsterdam, America/Amerikanis, Caronia, Independence, Uganda, Saxonia, Statendam/Regent Star, Empress of Canada/Apollon, Shalom/Royal Odyssey και πολλά άλλα.
Και τα τρία βιβλία έχουν εκδοθεί από την Carmania Press.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και ο Νικόλας παρουσίασε το τρίτο βιβλίο του Anthony Cooke Liners & Cruise Ships 3, θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο πρώτο και δεύτερο βιβλίο του Cooke με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία κάποια από τα οποία σταδιοδρόμησαν στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> 
> Το πρώτο βιβλίο περιλαμβάνει πλοία που έγιναν γνωστά και αγαπήθηκαν από τους καραβολάτρες όπως τα Munster/Orpheus, Patricia/Ariadne/Bon Vivant, El Djezair, Leda/Albatross/Betsy Ross, Akdeniz, San Giorgio/City of Andros/Ocean Islander, Zion/Ithaca/Dolphin IV, Theodor Herzl/Veracruz, Mikhail Kalinin, Funchal, Princesa Isabel/Odysseus, Myconos(Typaldos), Stella Oceanis, Black Prince, Winston Churchill, Golden Odyssey, Sea Goddess I και πολλά άλλα.
> 
> ..........


Ποο ειναι το πρωτο πλοιο στον πρωτο τομο παρα πανω... Παραξενο πλοιο!

----------


## Ellinis

To CENTAUR της Blue Funnel Line.

Με την ευκαιρία, να πω και εγώ οτι η σειρά του A.Cooke που παρουσίασε ο QAM είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει για τα λεγόμενα "μικρομεσαία" επιβατηγά. 
Αν κάποιος τα βρει μπροστά του, να μη διστάσει και να τα αγοράσει.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μακάρι ¶ρη να κυκλοφορήσει και συνέχεια με τέταρτο βιβλίο. Υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμα μικρο-μεσαία που δεν έχουν συμπεριληφθεί.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συνεχίζοντας τις προτάσεις για βιβλία που αφορούν τα παλιά υπερωκεάνια και τις εταιρίες τους, ένα πραγματικά εκπληκτικό και μεγάλο σε διαστάσεις βιβλίο που είχα βρει σε βιβλιοπωλείο στην Αθήνα είναι το Monarchs of the Sea του Kurt Ulrich. Ο συγγραφέας στο πρώτο μέρος του βιβλίου εστιάζει την παρουσίση στα μεγάλα υπερωκειάνια όλων των εποχών και τις εταιρίες τους μέχρι την κατάργηση των μεταναστευτικών ταξιδιών λόγω του αεροπλάνου. Στο δεύτερο μέρος παρουσιάζει καράβια κρουαζιέρας μεγάλων επί το πλείστον διαστάσεων από την δεκαετία του 70 έως σήμερα. Πολλές φωτογραφίες τόσο καραβιών όσο και της ζωής πάνω στα καράβια.



Και μία μικρή γεύση από τα περιεχόμενα:

Εσωτερικά των Michelangelo και Raffaello


Το Galileo επί Χανδρήδων

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συνεχίζοντας τις προτάσεις για βιβλία που αφορούν τα παλιά υπερωκεάνια και τις εταιρίες τους, ένα πραγματικά εκπληκτικό και μεγάλο σε διαστάσεις βιβλίο που είχα βρει σε βιβλιοπωλείο στην Αθήνα είναι το Monarchs of the Sea του Kurt Ulrich. Ο συγγραφέας στο πρώτο μέρος του βιβλίου εστιάζει την παρουσίση στα μεγάλα υπερωκειάνια όλων των εποχών και τις εταιρίες τους μέχρι την κατάργηση των μεταναστευτικών ταξιδιών λόγω του αεροπλάνου. Στο δεύτερο μέρος παρουσιάζει καράβια κρουαζιέρας μεγάλων επί το πλείστον διαστάσεων από την δεκαετία του 70 έως σήμερα. Πολλές φωτογραφίες τόσο καραβιών όσο και της ζωής πάνω στα καράβια.
> 
> Και μία μικρή γεύση από τα περιεχόμενα:
> 
> Εσωτερικά των Michelangelo και Raffaelo
> 
> 
> Το Galileo επί Χανδρήδων


Πραγματι ωραιο βιβλιο. οσο για την τελευταια φωτογραφια, τι να πω;  Εκπληκτικη

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τρία ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία για μας τους Έλληνες είναι τα εξής:

Greek Passenger Liners του γνωστού σε όλους μας William H. Miller που παρουσιάζει όλες τις ελληνικές εταιρίες ή ελληνικών συμφερόντων ιδιοκτήτες υπερωκεανίων ή κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Κάνει μνεία ακόμα και σε καράβια που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας αλλά δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ.




Το δεύτερο βιβλίο πάλι του Wiliam H. Miller καταγράφει όλες τις γνωστές Αμερικανικές εταιρίες και περιγράφει τα μεγάλα Αμερικάνικα υπερωκεάνια πλοία πολλά από τα οποία κατέληξαν σε ελληνικά χέρια. Μερικά παραδείγματα: American Export Lines, American Banner Lines, American Hawaii Cruises, American President Lines, Grace Line, Matson Lines, Panama Line, United States Lines, κλπ.



Τέλος, το βιβλίο του Theodore W. Scull Ocean Liner Odyssey όπου περιγράφει τα ταξίδια του από μικρό παιδί με καράβια πολλά εκ των οποίων είναι πολύ γνωστά σε μας: Liberte, Flandre, Bremen, Kungsholm, Hanseatic, Sylvania, President de Cazalet, Ville de Marseille, Rotterdam, Patricia, Queen Elisabeth, France, Queen Elisabeth 2, San Marco, Cristoforo Colombo, κλπ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πραγματι ωραιο βιβλιο. οσο για την τελευταια φωτογραφια, τι να πω; Εκπληκτικη


Να αφιερώσω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το Monarchs of the Sea στον Νικόλα γιατί ξέρω ότι θα τον ενθουσιάσει:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να αφιερώσω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το Monarchs of the Sea στον Νικόλα γιατί ξέρω ότι θα τον ενθουσιάσει:


Πραγμαικα ειναι εξαιρετικη. Διαβασες καλα την παρουσιαση;  "... communal toilets near the stern”   “..two dining rooms are down the B deck…”   “...no portholes”

----------


## Ellinis

> Greek Passenger Liners του γνωστού σε όλους μας William H. Miller που παρουσιάζει όλες τις ελληνικές εταιρίες ή ελληνικών συμφερόντων ιδιοκτήτες υπερωκεανίων ή κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Κάνει μνεία ακόμα και σε καράβια που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας αλλά δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ.


Το Greek Passenger Liners είναι πράγματι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά -κατά τη γνώμη μου- ο Miller μας είχε συνηθίσει σε πιο προσεγμένες εκδόσεις. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι εξαιρετικές, κάποιες μαρτυρίες επιβατών/πληρωμάτων είναι ενδιαφέρουσες, αλλά δεν λείπουν τα λαθάκια και μια αίσθηση επιφανειακής προσέγγισης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ¶ρη. Πρόσεξα και εγώ κάποια λαθάκια πχ. με το Galaxy του Καβουνίδη που αν θυμάμαι καλά γράφει ότι πουλήθηκε για σκραπ με την χρεωκοπία της εταιρίας παραλείποντας το επόμενο μέρος της ζωής του. Στο δε κεφάλαιο της Louis το αναφέρει σαν Princessa Amorosa. Θα μπορούσε να κάνει μία πιο αναλυτική παρουσίαση γιατί το βιβλίο έχει πολύ υλικό προς ανάλυση και με τόσες εταιρίες και πλοία, θα μπορούσε κάλιστα να είχε τον διπλό αριθμό σελίδων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_N. 59. P. H. Marin, Les Paquebots: Ambassadeurs des mers_, D&#233;couvertes Gallimard, Paris, 1989

An incredible source of information in a pocket book of 160 pages that you can carry with you on a plane and read it easily. The photos are sometimes incredible... Highly recommended

The cover page
Marin.jpg

A most wonderful photo of the great *Georges Phillippar* that was lost so tragically in a fire on May 16, 1932 http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/gphilip.htm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Georges_Philippar
Martin2.jpg

The interior of the great *Ile de France
*Martin3.jpg

The great dining room of the greatest ship that was ever built, the *Normandie
*Normandie in.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_N. 60. J. Batchelor and C, Grant, The Complete Encyclopedia of Steamships_, REBO Publishers, Lisse, The Netherlands, 2007

A cheap book (I found it in the local Half-Price Bookstore about three years ago for $5 and I bought several as gifts for friends) this book has 300 pages and it is a source of unsual information...

Here is the cover page
Batchelor.jpg

A nice article about the Danish ship *Selandia
*Selandia.jpg

And one about the famous Cunarder *Carpathia
*Carp.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_N. 61. R. Magrini, Navi e Velieri_, Agostini,Novara, 2005

An unusual Italian book on ships ans sailing boats that I bought in Parma, Italy this past summer. It is a compilation of lots of information... and I must admit the information is often very fascinating.

First, the cover page
Navi.jpg

Let me present a few examples now

N1.jpg

N2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μόλις μου ήρθε ένα νέο  βιβλίο γραμμένο από τον ιστορικό Les Streater με τίτλο The Canadian Empresses: A Chronology Volume 2: 1939-1971. Περιγράφει όλη την πορεία της Canadian Pacific από τον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο μέχρι το τέλος των επιβατηγών καραβιών της. Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.



Ένα μικρό δείγμα από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του Empress of England, αδελφού του δικού μας Queen Anna Maria:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*N. 62. A. Greenway and R. Gardiner, eds, ,The Golden Age of Shipping: Classic Merchant Ship, 1900-60 (Conway's History of the Ship),* Conway Maritime Press, London, 1994.

A wonderful small book with very impressive photos

IMG_2437.jpg

This photo is of the *Princess Kathleen*, one of the distant relatives of *Angelica* and *Aegeaon  * This ship ran aground at low tide and eventually sank close to Juneau, Alaska. See http://www.flickr.com/photos/12567713@N00/92035554/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1256771...7594050370236/
IMG_2439.jpg

This one is a great photo of a _Boeing Stratocruiser_ above *Queen Elizabeth*!

IMG_2438.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σήμερα θα σας παρουσιάσω τέσσερα βιβλία που το καθένα είναι άριστο στο είδος του. Το πρώτο με τίτλο Southampton Shipping των R. Bruce Grice και David F. Hutchings, έκδοση της Carmania Press παρουσιάζει αντιπροσωπευτικά καράβια που είχαν σαν βάση τους το λιμάνι του Southampton, υπερατλαντικά, φέρρυ και άλλα καράβια. 


Το δεύτερο αναφέρεται στην χρυσή εποχή της προπολεμικής κυρίως κρουαζιέρας και έχει τίτλο Waterline του John Graves


Το τρίτο του γνωστού William H. Miller Under the Red Ensign που παρουσιάζει κυρίως liners που είχαν την Βρετανική σημαία



Το τελευταίο είναι ένα λεύκωμα ασπρόμαυρων φωτογραφιών από τα υπερωκεάνια που πέρασαν ή είχαν αφετηρία τους το Λίβερπουλ με τίτλο Great Mersey Liners

----------


## Ellinis

O Βύρων  Τεζαψίδης, φίλος και ερευνητής της ιστορίας του Β' Παγκοσμίου,  ολοκλήρωσε το τελευταίο του βιβλίο, στην αγγλική γλώσσα, με τον τίτλο  „Allied Submarine Operations in Greece during World War Two  (1941-1944)“, δηλαδή "Επιχειρήσεις των Συμμαχικών Υποβρυχίων στην Ελλάδα  κατά την διάρκεια του Β΄Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (1941-1944)".

byron.jpg

Όπως αναφέρει ο συγγραφέας:


> Το βιβλίο περιγράφει, στηριζόμενο στα αυθεντικά πολεμικά ημερολόγια,  τις επιχειρήσεις στα ελληνικά νερά κατά το διάστημα 1941-1944, των εξής  συμμαχικών υποβρυχίων:
> 
> Parthian, Osiris, Perseus, Porpoise,  Proteus, Rorqual, SeaRover, Seraph, Shakespeare, Sibyl, Sickle, Simoom,  Sokol, Sportsman, Surf, Tactician, Taku, Talisman, Taurus, Tetrarch,  Thorn, Thraser, Thunderbolt, Torbay, Traveller, Trespasser, Trident,  Triumph, Trooper, Truant, Turbulent, Ultimatum, Ultor, Unrivalled,  Unruly, Unsparing, Unswerving, Untiring, Upstart, Vigorous, Virtue,  Visigoth, Vivid, Voracious, Vox, Vampire, Dolffjin, Dzik, Curie,  Glavkos, Katsonis, Matrozos, Nereus, Pipinos, Papanikolis και Triton. 
> 
> Όλα  τα αναφερόμενα συμμαχικά υποβρύχια –συμπεριλαμβανομένων των βρετανικών,  ελληνικών, πολωνικών, γαλλικών και ολλανδικών υποβρυχίων- συμμετείχαν  και συνέβαλαν στην παρακολούθηση των εχθρικών κινήσεων, στην πόντιση  ναρκών, στην αποβίβαση εφοδίων και ανδρών -με σκοπό την δράση στα  μετόπισθεν του εχθρού- και στην διατάραξη των ναυτικών επικοινωνών του  ανάμεσα στα κύρια λιμάνια, στις απόμακρες φρουρές των κατειλημμένων  ελληνικών νησιών και την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα. Όλες αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις  ενάντια στις δυνάμεις του Άξονα δεν είχαν σαν αντίπαλο μόνο άοπλα καΐκια  αλλά και βαριά οπλισμένα πολεμικά πλοία.
> 
> Ο αναγνώστης θα βρει  στο βιβλίο αυτό λεπτομερείς εκθέσεις από όλες τις μείζονες και ελάσσονες  πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις, όπως αυτές αναφέρονται λεπτομερώς στα πολεμικά  ημερολόγια των συμμαχικών υποβρυχίων.
> 
> Πρόκειται για ένα βιβλίο το  οποίο θα βοηθήσει κάθε ερευνητή και κάθε εραστή της ιστορίας, ο οποίος  ενδιαφέρεται για τις θαλάσσιες πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις στα ελληνικά νερά  κατά την διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
> ...

----------

